# First timer, cold smoked sausages?



## famhike4 (May 18, 2018)

We've got some frozen pork sausage meat that we will be thawing and stuffing into sausage casings. We think we would like to cold-smoke the sausages once stuffed, and then re-freeze some of them... My husband read that we need to add cure salt to the sausage mixture if we want to cold smoke them, and we don't have to if we bring it up to temperature in the regular smoker.  Would love any advice that you may have on thawing-smoking-refreezing, and on curing. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gwanger (May 18, 2018)

famhike4 said:


> We've got some frozen pork sausage meat that we will be thawing and stuffing into sausage casings. We think we would like to cold-smoke the sausages once stuffed, and then re-freeze some of them... My husband read that we need to add cure salt to the sausage mixture if we want to cold smoke them, and we don't have to if we bring it up to temperature in the regular smoker.  Would love any advice that you may have on thawing-smoking-refreezing, and on curing. Thank you in advance!


the problem w/cold smoking sausage the lower temps in smoker and lack of oxygen put you in danger zone for botulism. any temps from 40* to 140* puts you in that zone. that is why a cure is needed.Most people use Prague powder #1 and #2 when putting foods in that danger zone. Prague powder or pink salt(not Himalayan pink salt) is available on Amazon for around $10.00 for a ! lb. container.Most recipes call for 1 tsp. for 5 lbs of product, 1lb. will last a long time. you really need to read up on the dangers of botulism and how to prevent it. Hope this helps


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2018)

Do you have a recipe to go by, or are you just going to stuff ground pork into a casing?
If that is the plan I would suggest you search the forum for sausage recipes, depending on what kind of sausage you want to make. You would use different spices, and YES, unless your making fresh sausage that is going into a 225 degree or higher smoker & cooked until the meat reaches 160 degrees, you NEED TO USE CURE #1 !!!!. Either hot or cold smoked sausage can be frozen when done.
Al


----------



## Braz (May 18, 2018)

As an alternative to Cure #1 you could use Morton's Tender Quick. It should be available at any well stocked supermarket. Instructions for use are printed on the package.


----------



## famhike4 (May 22, 2018)

Thank you all for the information it has been extremely helpful. We did some reading up, and followed a recipe using Prague #1. We ran into a hiccup, and it involves our timeline for the meat. I took the meat out to thaw in the fridge on Friday, mixed in the prague 1 on Sunday night, and were supposed to stuff the sausages into the casings that night as well. One of the gears broke on our sausage stuffer, we had to order a new part which will be here tomorrow (Wednesday). We could stuff the sausages Wednesday and smoke and refreeze Thursday, making the timeline about 5 days from the time the meat was fully thawed, until we are able to cold-smoke and then re-freeze. Is this too long?


----------



## Gwanger (May 22, 2018)

Braz said:


> As an alternative to Cure #1 you could use Morton's Tender Quick. It should be available at any well stocked supermarket. Instructions for use are printed on the package.


I think morton tender quick is a combo of cure,salt and sugar might have to figure that all into your recipe throwing it out of balance if you dont


----------



## Braz (May 22, 2018)

famhike4 said:


> Thank you all for the information it has been extremely helpful. We did some reading up, and followed a recipe using Prague #1. We ran into a hiccup, and it involves our timeline for the meat. I took the meat out to thaw in the fridge on Friday, mixed in the prague 1 on Sunday night, and were supposed to stuff the sausages into the casings that night as well. One of the gears broke on our sausage stuffer, we had to order a new part which will be here tomorrow (Wednesday). We could stuff the sausages Wednesday and smoke and refreeze Thursday, making the timeline about 5 days from the time the meat was fully thawed, until we are able to cold-smoke and then re-freeze. Is this too long?


I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 22, 2018)

I think you'll be ok..  just give the meat another good mixing right before stuffing ... if it seems to stiff for the stuffer.. add a little (not much..1/4 cup maybe) water ...


----------

